# 1972 Orange Krate



## vastingray (Jun 15, 2019)

Picked up this bike from the original owner  on here and brought it back to life added  NOS Seat ,fenders ,dated tires ..


----------



## Skyfox (Jun 15, 2019)

Gorgeous!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 15, 2019)

I Knew that bike had Great paint when he posted it. Great Job on the life saving mission.


----------



## vastingray (Jun 15, 2019)

Thanks so much the paint really is incredible this was a fun one to do plus it was local


----------



## videoranger (Jun 16, 2019)

impeccable clean up as always. Having the Christmas photo with it is priceless. Always love seeing your new additions.


----------



## vastingray (Jun 16, 2019)

videoranger said:


> impeccable clean up as always. Having the Christmas photo with it is priceless. Always love seeing your new additions.



Thank you so much


----------



## kasper (Jun 17, 2019)

Not a krate guy but she is B.E.A.utiful.


----------

